# Wanted to let you all know



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wont be around much then next week or so. I love you all very much and will miss talking to you. My grandmother who raised me passed away this morning. She was one of the most awesome strong willed women you could ever meet. I have to get thing in order for her funeral and she is going to be buried 3 hours away so she can rest next to my grandpa.  I will miss the chats guys.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry girl  At least shes with grandpa again. I bet they will be happy to be at rest together.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this girl. She's resting now, and you'll see her again.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP to your grandma, she is with your grandpa now.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. You will always miss her, but she is in a better place than we are.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss kg!!! We will miss chatting with you...but we will keep you and your family in our prayers...I know it's hard to lose somebody!!! Hurry back!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss Krystal. You go do what you must we aren't going any where, tho we will miss your crazy energy ! 
~ HUGS ~ you take care of yourself and be strong!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im sooo sorry krystal.
my heart be with your family!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, it's tough losing close relatives. Hang in there


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww sorry for your loss hun.  Take your time and be with your family. I'll miss you!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Drive carefully and take care of yourself *hugs*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the love and support. Its hard I'm going to miss her, she was one of the most important people in my life, but she was fortunate and passed in her sleep with no pain. She was at the first stages of Elsheimer's and was starting to forget people. She told me that something was happening to her and she was scared, so we are thankful that she did not have it progress and suffer being scared. Thank you all for the kind words I will miss you guys but I'll be back soon.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*RIP*

Hey kg420
Sorry for your loss.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.
God Bless her and your family and friends.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im sorry kg! ill be thinkin about ya


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am sorry to hear that. my thoughts are with you. ~hugs~


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sorry to hear that you lost your grandmother I will be thinking about you. and your family in your time of loss. stay strong!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! we will miss you and look forward to your return


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

sorry to hear about your loss, I dont know how much longer ill be on with my puter messing up like it is .. hope to see ya soon


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

OOO i see why your leaving now..Soorrrry to hear kg I know it must be hard..May god be with you and keep you strong through this...


----------

